# A dead hazard tree



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

This tree was supposed get climbed this summer, carpenter ants got the upper hand :hmm3grin2orange: Glad it decide to go when I was not up it :rolleyes2: This tree avoided major property damage which is lucky for the home owner.

YouTube - ‪Hazard Tree Cleanup‬&rlm;


----------



## RacerX (Jul 4, 2011)

That's a lot of saw (32") for such a small tree. :msp_smile:


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jul 9, 2011)

The MS 460 was the only saw I had available the day I was cleaning up. It was a little cumbersome to swing.


----------



## Whiteman (Jul 9, 2011)

So that is you in the video?


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes this is me. The ground was rough and there was a lot holes where the tree fell, made footing unsafe.


----------



## Sagetown (Jul 9, 2011)

When I was younger I'd fight with the saw to get every bit out of the chain. I can't do it anymore though. I'd rather put on another chain. That way I get to rest a little. Enjoyed the Video.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 9, 2011)

Wasn't your handle on here highcountrytimber once upon a time?


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Correction:* It was "Superfire" right? Why the name/account change?

http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=14414


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 9, 2011)

Your name should be "Plumber's Butt", or maybe "What is a Depth Guage".


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Jul 9, 2011)

Not to be mean, but I sure wouldn't have posted a video like that. Thanks for the laugh though as you bout lost the saw on the bottom of the cut.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 9, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Yes this is me. The ground was rough and there was a lot holes where the tree fell, made footing unsafe.


 
You were very brave to post that video. It's obvious that you haven't done much real saw work but you didn't mind letting us all see you in action. I'm not sure what that says about your standards. Thanks for the entertainment. 

And...get some suspenders. Please. I mean, damn.


----------



## dancan (Jul 16, 2011)

Dayum ! That looked like a lot of work !
Here's one of mine .







Darn pasture spruce !

Here's a limbing lesson from a member here .

[video=youtube;TwWOkJ_A6vI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TwWOkJ_A6vI[/video]


----------



## Grouchy old man (Jul 17, 2011)

See what a sharp chain will do for ya.


----------



## dancan (Jul 17, 2011)

Grouchy old man said:


> See what a sharp chain will do for ya.


 
And experience !


----------



## treemandan (Jul 18, 2011)

I tend to use a 200 to limb up felled sticks but those big saws with little bars work great too.


----------



## dancan (Jul 18, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I tend to use a 200 to limb up felled sticks but those big saws with little bars work great too.


 
I'm not sure but I think Sawnut was using a Husky 246 .


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jul 20, 2011)

Wait for it, wait for it, wait for it.....saw falls at 2:08...lol...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Cedar Ed (Jul 20, 2011)

Amazing.Hope to see more video,just kidding,I am always surprised what will be here on the best site known as AS!


----------



## Johny Utah (Jul 20, 2011)

Cedar Ed said:


> Amazing.Hope to see more video,just kidding,I am always surprised what will be here on the best site known as AS!


 
You sound like your a paid spokesperson for this site, or you just brown nosing?


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 24, 2011)

Grouchy old man said:


> See what a sharp chain will do for ya.


 


dancan said:


> And experience !


 
Not to mention some pretty hard razzing from everyone at AS! 

Well, I'm sure we all have a few things we're glad were not videoed and posted online. Yes, he did a few silly and funny (and scary) things, but he didn't cut his leg off.
So, how about some constructive criticism? Let's make a list of things he might not be aware of that he ought to address (and it will help me and others be aware of them as well when we do our next tree).

1. Suspenders or a long-tail shirt! :msp_ohmy:
2. Right size saw for the job
3. Sharp chain, and properly tensioned
4. Don't leave the running saw in the tree to adjust the camera
5. Keep a firm grip on the saw so you don't ground the tip when you cut through
6. Eye protection when working with all those branches in your face

Others to add?


----------



## Cedar Ed (Jul 26, 2011)

Johny Utah said:


> You sound like your a paid spokesperson for this site, or you just brown nosing?


 
Nope . I just hope that more people post their videos,whether good or bad novice or pro ,for entertainment amusement or educational purpose.AS#1


CAD


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 22, 2011)

*Just in!*

Seems like HBRN has posted a video giving us the low down on his hazard tree removal. I had to chuckle at his comment on the "massive, massive limbs" and that he was "going to climb it" prior to it falling over. With all those "massive, massive limbs" that might have been an entertaining sight.

Here is the video:

[video=youtube_share;6S75QlIaO0g]http://youtu.be/6S75QlIaO0g[/video]

Perhaps we can learn something as well from him in action. Feel free to post any critiques you want.

[video=youtube_share;CD36YDXqzvg]http://youtu.be/CD36YDXqzvg[/video]

[video=youtube_share;l3IR7CHD1k4]http://youtu.be/l3IR7CHD1k4[/video]


----------



## stihl038x2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Seems like HBRN has posted a video giving us the low down on his hazard tree removal. I had to chuckle at his comment on the "massive, massive limbs" and that he was "going to climb it" prior to it falling over. With all those "massive, massive limbs" that might have been an entertaining sight.
> 
> Here is the video:
> 
> *Perhaps we can learn something as well from him in action. Feel free to post any critiques you want*.



I'd like to learn the one handed bucking technique and also get some chain sharpening tips :msp_tongue:

Steve


----------



## Jayce (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm wondering that the given youtube link is working from my laptop while not from my
desktop pc. 
So annoying.  
Cane you see it??
regards


----------



## QuadL-matty (Jun 21, 2012)

work up the tree on the left side, use a smaller bar and chain, they're your feet, you get the proper footing, dont blame it on the ground that u can't get a good foot hold. one handed sawing is a no no, especially with a dull chain and a tree in the air. get a proper helmet with muffs and a screen. nobody cares how tough u are, when ur deaf and blind far earlier then u should be you'll be punching yourself in the nuts for not having those basic items.


----------



## Greener (Jun 22, 2012)

dancan said:


> Dayum ! That looked like a lot of work !
> Here's one of mine .
> 
> 
> ...



66. Yah, boyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Greener (Jun 22, 2012)

dancan said:


> Dayum ! That looked like a lot of work !
> Here's one of mine .
> 
> 
> ...




066. Ya, boyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------

